# Young buck plus pregnant doe + some others.



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

Some new pics of my brood.


----------



## Magdalena41494 (Dec 22, 2013)

Awww love the colors


----------



## Tora (Jan 2, 2014)

Awh! so cute!! love the little grey and white/black and white baby! looks like it kinda has a curly coat like a rex!


----------

